

Bankruptcy judge orders Mt. Gox CEO to answer questions in US by April 17 - kryptiskt
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/04/bankruptcy-judge-orders-mt-gox-ceo-to-answer-questions-in-us-by-april-17/

======
fidotron
So the judge basically confirmed the suspicions which is why he isn't showing
up in the first place? And they expect this to change?

Maybe it's just me, but the U.S. legal system really seems to struggle with
the fact that it can't make people jump at will anywhere on earth.

~~~
tzs
He has filed for bankruptcy in a US court, asking the US to protect him from
his creditors. Of course the US legal system thinks that he should show up in
that US court to answer questions.

~~~
fidotron
He didn't declare bankruptcy, Mt Gox did.

Does the US not allow bankruptcy protection to foreign companies without court
appearances by their CEOs?

~~~
tzs
He is not only the CEO. He is also the sole board member. He filed in US court
asking the US court to recognize him as Mt Gox's "foreign representative" in
the US.

